# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  A dream that I slept with my bestfriend's girlfriend

## jakeanglosaxon

Hello everyone,
             Last night I had a dream that was really confusing, and I've decided to turn to help for a possible answer to why this dream occured. In my dream, I was in a bed in the middle of a room that was part of a log cabin in the woods. My bestfriend's girlfriend Ann walked over to me and got in the bed with me. I felt very shocked and surprised that it was even happening. She started kissing me and eventually it led to sleeping together. While it was happening I had an extreme sense of guilt, but she didnt even seem to care about it. In the midst of this, my bestfriend(her boyfriend) walked in and saw what was happening. He went off and yelled at me about how bad of a person I am and that I betrayed him. I felt an immense amount of just pure guilt, and Ann kept trying to get me to sleep with her again. I woke up very confused because I would have never thought about doing that in real life, especially to my best friend whom I respect more than anybody I know. 
             I have a girlfriend myself, which is part of the reason why it's unsettling. We have a very active sex-life. I am 18 years old and still in highschool. I have talked to Ann on multiple occasions and we seem to get along quite well. My best friend has very severe anger and jealousy problems. He can explode over virtually nothing. He usually gets jealous and angry if another guy even talks to Ann. Because of this Ann and I both feel afraid to talk to eachother more than we do. Ann and I can read eachother pretty well, and I usually know how she is feeling by they way she talks. As for my friend, he can be abusive. He's not physically abusive, but he can be very verbally abusive to her. I feel so bad for her, and when I try to talk to him about it, he doesn't understand :\. 
             I tried to put in as much information about the dream, myself, and my friends as I could remember. If there's anyother info that would help to interpret, let me know.

----------


## warriorof

Being in the log cabin in the woods can symbolize the need to "get away" or a need for privacy. Laying in bed means you would be comfortable in a situation without your friend. When Ann began to sleep with you it might be a code for "bed fellows." In other words, you may feel the need to talk to Ann about her situation, and thus you would be conspiring against your friend. By sleeping with this creates a sense of closeness with her. perhaps you feel protective over her for some reason. Feeling guilty means you would feel ashamed to talk behind your friend's back, and telling his GF something negative about him. Her not caring could mean that you may be picking up on her sadness with him, and she wouldn't feel like shes betraying him. When your friend saw what was happening, this is your fear. You fear that if he finds out how you feel about the way h e treats his GF he'll be overly mad about it. 
Overall, you feel conflicted in real life. You have tried to tell your friend to treat his GF better, but he doesn't get it. You want the best for Ann, but you don't want to hurt your friend. Quite confusing indeed. Verbal abuse is nothing to accept, however, as it can ruin Ann's perspective on herself and in life. By not doing anything about it you are playing a part. What is more important, keeping your friend, or helping Ann? Sounds like you have much reflection to do...  Good luck.

----------


## JoannaB

Verbal abuse leads to self-esteem issues, and yes it is a very bad situation to be in. As you said you feel like you understand Ann better than her boyfriend does, and he is a jealous person, and your dreaming mind transformed that into that scene: which does not mean that you or Ann are likely to wind up in bed together, but rather that you know that you and Ann could be close if the situation were different or could be emotionally / platonically close, but your mind knows that your friend would react to any sort of closeness as if you had slept with eachother, and it's that what if scenario that your dream shows. The Ann not caring part is just a figment of your dreaming mind which is not portraying everything rationally since from what you did fine there is no way that Ann would not care. Unless you are trying to rationalize not reacting to the verbal abuse more by thinking that Ann can still do whatever she likes and she would not care about her boyfriend's reaction to whatever she is, so she has free will and freely chooses to stay with him, but that is not always quite the case in an abusive relationship - a person in such a relationship definitely cares, and may not be strong enough to use her free will to defend herself without someone else's help. On the other hand she may or may not welcome your help if offered. Then there is of course the fact that you are primarily his friend not hers, but your dream may be telling you to consider switching sides - whose friend to be - but yes your friend would consider that a betrayal even if you were just a friend to Ann. You say that you respect your friend more than anybody you know, thus I assume there must be more to him than this post conveys, he must have a good side. Maybe you can appeal to his good side to help him realize more that what he is doing to Ann is not right? I think this dream was caused by your feelings of guilt, but the thing you are feeling guilty about in waking life may be just your inability to help Ann and your guilt that you are betraying your friend by feeling sorry for Ann.

----------

